# 4 Bildschirme zusammengeschlossen - Material trotzdem Full HD?



## sight011 (1. Mai 2014)

Moin.

In einer Shisha-Bar bei uns in der Ortschaft hängen 4 Bildschime so zusammen das sie einen großen ergeben.

Nun soll ich ein Video für die Screens erstellen. Nehm ich dann trotzdem 1920x1080px (Full-HD)?


Mfg s.


----------



## chmee (1. Mai 2014)

Das kommt auf die Monitore an. Wenn sie eine SplitScreen-Funktion haben - und wenn sie bis Dato Mat darauf gespielt haben, scheint es so zu sein - dann ist das Seitenverhältnis immer noch 16:9 und mehr als 1920x1080 wird idR eh nicht gehen. kurz und bündig: Ja.

mfg chmee


----------

